# "Khan" surname: Is the title name only carried by Pashtuns, Punjabis, Mohajirs or other ethnicities?



## AsianLion

*"Khan" surname: Is the name only carried by Pashtuns, Punjabis, Mohajiris or any other ethnicities?

And I can understand history and intermarriages between Punjabis, Paktoons and Afghans using Khan, why Urdu-Speaking from India use the word "Khan" when there is no link to it.
*
The name "KHAN" is of the most common names identified among Pakistanis. Always wondered whether anyother ethnic tribes, race or caste carry the surname "Khan" also?

The Khan's or Hans trace their ancesstory back to Genghis Khan, Kublai Khan or Halaku han and the han dynasty. Later some of their descendants converted to Islam and conquest the subcontinent.

The punjabis, phustoons and some Afghans carry the surname khan, which does not represent the tribe but the linkage to the khan dynasty. They have their own tribes and cast later.

Like phustoons have ahmedzai, yousufzai and many others. And so does punjabis has other names like Rajput, Bhattis, Jatts, Qureshis, Siddiques etc etc

Also further information,
Khan is a surname deriving from the title _khan_ originating among nomadic tribes in the Central and Eastern Steppe during antiquity and popularized by Turkic dynasties in the rest of Asia during the medieval period. Used in the Rourans firstly, and also by the early rulers of Bulgaria, it was more widely spread by the Islamic chieftains in what isnow Turkey, Iran, India, Pakistan, Afghanistan and Bangladesh.

Khan is a common surname particularly among Muslims of Central and South Asian origin. It is one of the most common surnames in the world, shared by over 12 million people in Asia and 24 million worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

Khunh, Haan, Kahn are some other names for Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nahtanbob

AsianLion said:


> *"Khan" surname: Is the name only carried by Pashtuns, Punjabis, Mohajiris or any other ethnicities?
> 
> And I can understand history and intermarriages between Punjabis, Paktoons and Afghans using Khan, why Urdu-Speaking from India use the word "Khan" when there is no link to it.
> *
> The name "KHAN" is of the most common names identified among Pakistanis. Always wondered whether anyother ethnic tribes, race or caste carry the surname "Khan" also?
> 
> The Khan's or Hans trace their ancesstory back to Genghis Khan, Kublai Khan or Halaku han and the han dynasty. Later some of their descendants converted to Islam and conquest the subcontinent.
> 
> The punjabis, phustoons and some Afghans carry the surname khan, which does not represent the tribe but the linkage to the khan dynasty. They have their own tribes and cast later.
> 
> Like phustoons have ahmedzai, yousufzai and many others. And so does punjabis has other names like Rajput, Bhattis, Jatts, Qureshis, Siddiques etc etc
> 
> Also further information,
> Khan is a surname deriving from the title _khan_ originating among nomadic tribes in the Central and Eastern Steppe during antiquity and popularized by Turkic dynasties in the rest of Asia during the medieval period. Used in the Rourans firstly, and also by the early rulers of Bulgaria, it was more widely spread by the Islamic chieftains in what isnow Turkey, Iran, India, Pakistan, Afghanistan and Bangladesh.
> 
> Khan is a common surname particularly among Muslims of Central and South Asian origin. It is one of the most common surnames in the world, shared by over 12 million people in Asia and 24 million worldwide.



which citizen of modern Central Asia has Khan surname ? most of them have russified variant of Islamic names


----------



## xeuss

I have seen it among Gujaratis and Bengalis as well.

Interestingly, I know a Hindu Bengali with a last name of Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## W.11

oliver kahn?

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Some Bengali Hindus too have Khan title.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

some of the Khan either Yousafzai kakyzai omerzai or any other tribe from Afghan moved from Afghanistan to different parts of india like bihar lakhnov dehli and other places then some of them moved back to Pakistan in 47 with the same surname khan i know many of them they call themselves mohajir like one of MQM prominent leader Amir khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Buddhistforlife

AsianLion said:


> *"Khan" surname: Is the name only carried by Pashtuns, Punjabis, Mohajiris or any other ethnicities?
> 
> And I can understand history and intermarriages between Punjabis, Paktoons and Afghans using Khan, why Urdu-Speaking from India use the word "Khan" when there is no link to it.
> *
> The name "KHAN" is of the most common names identified among Pakistanis. Always wondered whether anyother ethnic tribes, race or caste carry the surname "Khan" also?
> 
> The Khan's or Hans trace their ancesstory back to Genghis Khan, Kublai Khan or Halaku han and the han dynasty. Later some of their descendants converted to Islam and conquest the subcontinent.
> 
> The punjabis, phustoons and some Afghans carry the surname khan, which does not represent the tribe but the linkage to the khan dynasty. They have their own tribes and cast later.
> 
> Like phustoons have ahmedzai, yousufzai and many others. And so does punjabis has other names like Rajput, Bhattis, Jatts, Qureshis, Siddiques etc etc
> 
> Also further information,
> Khan is a surname deriving from the title _khan_ originating among nomadic tribes in the Central and Eastern Steppe during antiquity and popularized by Turkic dynasties in the rest of Asia during the medieval period. Used in the Rourans firstly, and also by the early rulers of Bulgaria, it was more widely spread by the Islamic chieftains in what isnow Turkey, Iran, India, Pakistan, Afghanistan and Bangladesh.
> 
> Khan is a common surname particularly among Muslims of Central and South Asian origin. It is one of the most common surnames in the world, shared by over 12 million people in Asia and 24 million worldwide.


There are Khan's in Bangladesh too.

However Khan surname does not reflect an ethnicity like Soomro is a title exclusive to Sindhis, Bhattacharya is a surname exclusive to Bengalis. 

Most Khan titles has been borrowed or someone bestowed this title upon them. 

Khan is also not exclusively a Islamic title. There are Mongols in Mongolia who have Khan title but are not Muslims.


----------



## Salahuddin Ayyubi

It's a title of prestige. Just like how a lot of people from Pakistan and India claim to be Sayyids in order to have a upper prestige. Same goes for people back in the day who took on the title Khan.


----------



## Naofumi

Khan as a title actually came from Xianbei, from the region in and around Mongolia. And Khan is not derived from Han nor the Han dynasty has to do anything with it. Han is the Oghuz Turkish. The Mongols were not the forst one to use nor they were the first one to spread it outside Mongolia.

In South Asia, Khan or its variations like Khan Bahadur were used by Mughals as royal titles, its usage by Punjabis and Muhajirs or any other "Indic race" can be clubbed under the "Ashrafization" phenomenon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

AsianLion said:


> *"Khan" surname: Is the name only carried by Pashtuns, Punjabis, Mohajiris or any other ethnicities?
> 
> And I can understand history and intermarriages between Punjabis, Paktoons and Afghans using Khan, why Urdu-Speaking from India use the word "Khan" when there is no link to it.
> *
> The name "KHAN" is of the most common names identified among Pakistanis. Always wondered whether anyother ethnic tribes, race or caste carry the surname "Khan" also?
> 
> The Khan's or Hans trace their ancesstory back to Genghis Khan, Kublai Khan or Halaku han and the han dynasty. Later some of their descendants converted to Islam and conquest the subcontinent.
> 
> The punjabis, phustoons and some Afghans carry the surname khan, which does not represent the tribe but the linkage to the khan dynasty. They have their own tribes and cast later.
> 
> Like phustoons have ahmedzai, yousufzai and many others. And so does punjabis has other names like Rajput, Bhattis, Jatts, Qureshis, Siddiques etc etc
> 
> Also further information,
> Khan is a surname deriving from the title _khan_ originating among nomadic tribes in the Central and Eastern Steppe during antiquity and popularized by Turkic dynasties in the rest of Asia during the medieval period. Used in the Rourans firstly, and also by the early rulers of Bulgaria, it was more widely spread by the Islamic chieftains in what isnow Turkey, Iran, India, Pakistan, Afghanistan and Bangladesh.
> 
> Khan is a common surname particularly among Muslims of Central and South Asian origin. It is one of the most common surnames in the world, shared by over 12 million people in Asia and 24 million worldwide.




yousufzai ..................SONS OF YOUSAF. LOST TRIBE OF ISREAL?


----------



## American Pakistani

AsianLion said:


> *"?
> 
> And I can understand history and intermarriages between Punjabis, Paktoons and Afghans using Khan, why Urdu-Speaking from India use the word "Khan" when there is no link to it.*



You do know many pushtoons migrated to as far as Bengal during British Era? Plus a large number of pushtoons settled in UP and Delhi regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zeeshe100

there are khans in u.p and in panipat india their forefathers were soldiers in afgani armies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bouncer

AsianLion said:


> And I can understand history and intermarriages between Punjabis, Paktoons and Afghans using Khan, why Urdu-Speaking from India use the word "Khan" when there is no link to it.



For Punjabi Rajputs, it was used as an honorific title "Rana Xyz Khan". Not because of intermarriages with any other ethnic groups. 

Another interesting point to be noted here, in Rajputs the English spelling of Khan is same as other people, but the actual pronunciation is Khaa (ends with Urdu noon-ghunna, not a hard N). And it is written in Urdu as such خاں not خان.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darth Vader

As far Khan it used to be a title not actual Cast.
Rest were tribes and cast so title of Khan could have been given to anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## El Sidd

What about Can and Jan surnames?


----------



## Psychic

AsianLion said:


> *"Khan" surname: Is the name only carried by Pashtuns, Punjabis, Mohajiris or any other ethnicities?
> 
> And I can understand history and intermarriages between Punjabis, Paktoons and Afghans using Khan, why Urdu-Speaking from India use the word "Khan" when there is no link to it.
> *
> The name "KHAN" is of the most common names identified among Pakistanis. Always wondered whether anyother ethnic tribes, race or caste carry the surname "Khan" also?
> 
> The Khan's or Hans trace their ancesstory back to Genghis Khan, Kublai Khan or Halaku han and the han dynasty. Later some of their descendants converted to Islam and conquest the subcontinent.
> 
> The punjabis, phustoons and some Afghans carry the surname khan, which does not represent the tribe but the linkage to the khan dynasty. They have their own tribes and cast later.
> 
> Like phustoons have ahmedzai, yousufzai and many others. And so does punjabis has other names like Rajput, Bhattis, Jatts, Qureshis, Siddiques etc etc
> 
> Also further information,
> Khan is a surname deriving from the title _khan_ originating among nomadic tribes in the Central and Eastern Steppe during antiquity and popularized by Turkic dynasties in the rest of Asia during the medieval period. Used in the Rourans firstly, and also by the early rulers of Bulgaria, it was more widely spread by the Islamic chieftains in what isnow Turkey, Iran, India, Pakistan, Afghanistan and Bangladesh.
> 
> Khan is a common surname particularly among Muslims of Central and South Asian origin. It is one of the most common surnames in the world, shared by over 12 million people in Asia and 24 million worldwide.


There is another use of Khan. Actually, Khan was and is also used as a name and not as a reference to race, tribe, Khanate or Khaqan e Azam. As an example, the name of one of my living family member has khan in it, its just there as a name and not as a reference to tribe. Its older practice and isnt in fashion these days. If I look at my shajra nasb, there
are names like Khan Muhammad, Khan Ahmad etc where Khan is used as a name just like other common names. Naming children Khan is redundant tho. Actually, in the past, many village dwellers had funny sounding names as well which are not heard of these days, Khan was one such name as it was used as a name.

Apart from that, there was a trend in Sub continent where people falsely declared themselves to be Syeds and Khans for some reasons. You can spot the obvious among them very easily.



Baghial said:


> yousufzai ..................SONS OF YOUSAF. LOST TRIBE OF ISREAL?


LohL.

To whoever presented that theory : Andhay ko andheray mein bohat door ki sujhi.



American Pakistani said:


> You do know many pushtoons migrated to as far as Bengal during British Era? Plus a large number of pushtoons settled in UP and Delhi regions.


The only problem is that they look like anything but Pashtoons.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Baghial

Psychic said:


> There is another use of Khan. Actually, Khan was and is also used as a name and not as a reference to race, tribe, Khanate or Khaqan e Azam. As an example, the name of one of my living family member has khan in it, its just there as a name and not as a reference to tribe. Its older practice and isnt in fashion these days. If I look at my shajra nasb, there
> are names like Khan Muhammad, Khan Ahmad etc where Khan is used as a name just like other common names.
> 
> Apart from that, there was a trend in Sub continent where people falsely declared themselves to be Syeds and Khans for some reasons. You can spot the obvious among them very easily.
> 
> 
> LohL.
> 
> To whoever presented that theory : Andhay ko andheray mein bohat door ki sujhi.
> 
> 
> The only problem is that they look like anything but Pashtoons.



https://israelrising.com/pashtun-israel-now-begun/


----------



## Psychic

Baghial said:


> https://israelrising.com/pashtun-israel-now-begun/


That theory has been debunked thoroughly. 

No bani Isreal admixture among Pushtoon tribes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Khan is not a surname, any XYZ can use it. Just as PM Imran Niazi has used it. Period

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crusher

AsianLion said:


> *"Khan" surname: Is the name only carried by Pashtuns, Punjabis, Mohajiris or any other ethnicities?
> 
> And I can understand history and intermarriages between Punjabis, Paktoons and Afghans using Khan, why Urdu-Speaking from India use the word "Khan" when there is no link to it.
> *
> The name "KHAN" is of the most common names identified among Pakistanis. Always wondered whether anyother ethnic tribes, race or caste carry the surname "Khan" also?
> 
> The Khan's or Hans trace their ancesstory back to Genghis Khan, Kublai Khan or Halaku han and the han dynasty. Later some of their descendants converted to Islam and conquest the subcontinent.
> 
> The punjabis, phustoons and some Afghans carry the surname khan, which does not represent the tribe but the linkage to the khan dynasty. They have their own tribes and cast later.
> 
> Like phustoons have ahmedzai, yousufzai and many others. And so does punjabis has other names like Rajput, Bhattis, Jatts, Qureshis, Siddiques etc etc
> 
> Also further information,
> Khan is a surname deriving from the title _khan_ originating among nomadic tribes in the Central and Eastern Steppe during antiquity and popularized by Turkic dynasties in the rest of Asia during the medieval period. Used in the Rourans firstly, and also by the early rulers of Bulgaria, it was more widely spread by the Islamic chieftains in what isnow Turkey, Iran, India, Pakistan, Afghanistan and Bangladesh.
> 
> Khan is a common surname particularly among Muslims of Central and South Asian origin. It is one of the most common surnames in the world, shared by over 12 million people in Asia and 24 million worldwide.



Many people of Marasi origin in Punjab also use "Khan" as their surname in modern times. Almost all big Muslim Zamindars in Punjab no matter what tribe/Baradari used to have "Khan" surname during the past centuries but it gradually got out of "fashion" probably during the Sikh military resurgence followed by British Raj in Punjab after which you find big Zamindar families developed a fetish about eastern origin "chaudhary" as their new surname which lasts to this day. However "Malik", "Mir" and "Khan" were originally the titles used by the male members of influential Muslim families in various parts of of what is now called Pakistan during medieval times.

Having "Khan" as family name or family title doesn't have any kind of "Mongolian" connection for 99% of the people who use it in Pakistan or used it in the past. It is just a mindset of egoistic influential families in areas of Pakistan which always used fancy titles with their names to feel "important" among the rest of their lot.

In the past only the most influential families of a tribe would use the titles like Malik, Mir and Khan, Chaudhary etc. But these days all lanju panju families belonging to the particular tribe/Baradari use these titles like groceries. For example every Jatt family these days use "chaudhry" as their title or surname but in the past there could only be "one chaudry Jatt" family within the whole village filled with other lanju panju Jatt families. Same is the case with "Khan" and "Malik". So these titles have lost their meaning/significance in the modern times.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crusher

Psychic said:


> .................
> are names like *Khan Muhammad*, Khan Ahmad etc where Khan is used as a name just like other common names. Naming children Khan is redundant tho. Actually, in the past, many village dwellers had funny sounding names as well which are not heard of these days, Khan was one such name as it was used as a name.
> 
> Apart from that, there was a trend in Sub continent where people falsely declared themselves to be Syeds and Khans for some reasons. You can spot the obvious among them very easily.
> 
> 
> LohL.
> 
> To whoever presented that theory : Andhay ko andheray mein bohat door ki sujhi.
> 
> 
> The only problem is that they look like anything but Pashtoons.



Agreed, Khan Muhammad used to be a common name in our areas in the past, here "Khan" is actually the given name of the guy. I remember a relative of ours whose name was "Khan Muhammad" and my grandparents used to refer to him as "Khanu" which was typcial punjabi style of nicknaming people in the past based on their given name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> Can Jan Kahan hotay hain? Surname is name of tribe. And title is a word which is used before name as a sign of respect.
> For example Sardar Usman Ahmed Khan Buzdar. Sardar is title Usman Ahmed khan is name and Buzdar is surname



This is too confusing. Just get a bar-code

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

It depends on the usage. When Khan is used by Pukhtoons, it implies that one ancestor was a head of a tribe. This was also the same usage by Turks and Mongols of Khan/Han.

When Punjabis like Rajputs use it, it is more of a hereditary honorific title given to an ancestor for service under the Mughals, esp distinction in war or being a large land owner.

Interesting to see it as a first name also, I never knew that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> This is not confusing. Surname is name of tribe. The word which is used before name is title like Mr or Janab. Khan is also used as title. Like Khan El Sidd Khan Rokhri. But khan in Imran Khan Amir Khan etc is not surname or title it is just name.
> If Imran Khan writes his name Khan Imran Khan Niazi first khan would be title and second khan is part of name



like Syed title?


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> Syed ka pta nhi. Aap Kya title use krtay hain?



ek baat batayen... apne aapko naam dene ka kia faida jab apne khud nahi lena hota?
naam to dosre dete hain. apna kia hota hai


----------



## Bouncer

Psychic said:


> Apart from that, there was a trend in Sub continent where people falsely declared themselves to be Syeds and Khans for some reasons. You can spot the obvious among them very easily.



From what I have understood from my friends in KPK, people use Khan for the same reason people in Punjab use Rana, Chauhdary, Malik with their name. 



Mujahid Memon said:


> Khan is not a surname, any XYZ can use it. Just as PM Imran Niazi has used it. Period



Any name can be a surname if you choose it 



Crusher said:


> Many people of Marasi origin in Punjab also use "Khan" as their surname in modern times. Almost all big Muslim Zamindars in Punjab no matter what tribe/Baradari used to have "Khan" surname during the past centuries but it gradually got out of "fashion" probably during the Sikh military resurgence followed by British Raj in Punjab after which you find big Zamindar families developed a fetish about eastern origin "chaudhary" as their new surname which lasts to this day. However "Malik", "Mir" and "Khan" were originally the titles used by the male members of influential Muslim families in various parts of of what is now called Pakistan during medieval times.





Crusher said:


> In the past only the most influential families of a tribe would use the titles like Malik, Mir and Khan, Chaudhary etc. But these days all lanju panju families belonging to the particular tribe/Baradari use these titles like groceries. For example every Jatt family these days use "chaudhry" as their title or surname but in the past there could only be "one chaudry Jatt" family within the whole village filled with other lanju panju Jatt families. Same is the case with "Khan" and "Malik". So these titles have lost their meaning/significance in the modern times.



Spot on. IMO, this is because of a culture where people take pride in useless and made up history instead of their personal achievements. 99% of landholders in Punjab, even if their lineage is true, can't afford the same lifestyle a high end job in the city can provide. Its all fake pride. Brother, our lands have been divided three times for three generations since 1947. The biggest landlords today are the hustlers like Malik Riaz and JKT, not your ancient Rajput. 

My caste makes fun of another caste in Punjab because they enroll in universities since my grandfathers' time. Logic is that they study because they did not have land to support them. Lol WTF. So glad I live away from all that toxic delusional shit. 




Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> When Punjabis like Rajputs use it, it is more of a hereditary honorific title given to an ancestor for service under the Mughals, esp distinction in war or being a large land owner.



Anecdotal evidence, but this is exactly what I have heard. This trend started with Mughals and even Brits continued it with Muslim nobility of the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Psychic

Bouncer said:


> From what I have understood from my friends in KPK, people use Khan for the same reason people in Punjab use Rana, Chauhdary, Malik with their name.


_" ...Some prominent converts later claimed biological descent from the Prophet Muhammad(PBUH) or another revered Arab, boasting honorifics like Sayyid or Shaikh, despite their Indic biological ancestry... "_

That was what I was talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Psychic said:


> _" ...Some prominent converts later claimed biological descent from the Prophet Muhammad(PBUH) or another revered Arab, boasting honorifics like Sayyid or Shaikh, despite their Indic biological ancestry... "_
> 
> That was what I was talking about.



Lying about one's heritage, blood, or lineage are major sins in Islam. Such people should be aware of that.

In Pakistan, such people are found out and derided publicly. We care alot about our lineages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Psychic

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Lying about one's heritage, blood, or lineage are major sins in Islam. Such people should be aware of that.


We are not even allowed to give our name to our adopted child let alone change our forefathers.

But unfortunately that has been going on since the time Islam came to this region.
Many Sheikhs, Syeds do not have Arab ancestry. They were local converts who claimed to be Arab or Pushtoon; and now after centuries have passed, they still carry those surnames. The most obvious ones are easily recognizable owing to their Gangetic biological features; intermixing is not an excuse they can give for their looks since they rarely marry outside (Syeds do not marry outside at all). 

Then, there are many instances where Musallis, Qasvis etc have converted to Shia sect and after some time they start calling themselves Syeds(since many shias are syeds). The real reason is to hide their real caste which they think is of a lower status.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crusher

Psychic said:


> *We are not even allowed to give our name to our adopted child let alone change our forefathers.*
> 
> But unfortunately that has been going on since the time Islam came to this region.
> Many Sheikhs, Syeds do not have Arab ancestry. They were local converts who claimed to be Arab or Pushtoon; and now after centuries have passed, they still carry those surnames. The most obvious ones are easily recognizable owing to their Gangetic biological features; intermixing is not an excuse they can give for their looks since they rarely marry outside (Syeds do not marry outside at all).
> 
> Then, there are many instances where Musallis, Qasvis etc have converted to Shia sect and after some time they start calling themselves Syeds(since many shias are syeds). The real reason is to hide their real caste which they think is of a lower status.



That is your khush-fehmi, I have seen countless cases of fake tribes/baradais throughout my life and here you are talking that you "cannot" give your own name to your adopted child, in which ******* world you live?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Crusher said:


> That is your khush-fehmi, I have seen countless cases of fake tribes/baradais throughout my life and here you are talking that you "cannot" give your own name to your adopted child, in which ******* world you live?



This is the teaching of Prophet Muhammad saws. That is why Zaid bin Haritha ra never became Zaid bin Muhammad.

It is a major sin to hide lineage and to change the name of yourself or others.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakAlp

Crusher said:


> Many people of Marasi origin in Punjab also use "Khan" as their surname in modern times. Almost all big Muslim Zamindars in Punjab no matter what tribe/Baradari used to have "Khan" surname during the past centuries but it gradually got out of "fashion" probably during the Sikh military resurgence followed by British Raj in Punjab after which you find big Zamindar families developed a fetish about eastern origin "chaudhary" as their new surname which lasts to this day. However "Malik", "Mir" and "Khan" were originally the titles used by the male members of influential Muslim families in various parts of of what is now called Pakistan during medieval times.
> 
> Having "Khan" as family name or family title doesn't have any kind of "Mongolian" connection for 99% of the people who use it in Pakistan or used it in the past. It is just a mindset of egoistic influential families in areas of Pakistan which always used fancy titles with their names to feel "important" among the rest of their lot.
> 
> In the past only the most influential families of a tribe would use the titles like Malik, Mir and Khan, Chaudhary etc. But these days all lanju panju families belonging to the particular tribe/Baradari use these titles like groceries. For example every Jatt family these days use "chaudhry" as their title or surname but in the past there could only be "one chaudry Jatt" family within the whole village filled with other lanju panju Jatt families. Same is the case with "Khan" and "Malik". So these titles have lost their meaning/significance in the modern times.



In Azad Kashmir it is used by Rajputs as a surname. The Jatts use Chaudhary as a surname.
I too noticed alot of people use Khan or Chaudhry just to sound powerful, they even change their caste/tribe to Rajput.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PakAlp said:


> In Azad Kashmir it is used by Rajputs as a surname. The Jatts use Chaudhary as a surname.
> I too noticed alot of people use Khan or Chaudhry just to sound powerful, they even change their caste/tribe to Rajput.



Arains also use Chaudry. I have seen it, in addition to more common names like Mian and Malik.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakAlp

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Lying about one's heritage, blood, or lineage are major sins in Islam. Such people should be aware of that.
> 
> In Pakistan, such people are found out and derided publicly. We care alot about our lineages.



These days people become religious and then claim we dont believe in this stuff about blood, lineage, heritage, we are just Muslims. Later on these same people will claim to be from Mughal ancestory lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PakAlp said:


> These days people become religious and then claim we dont believe in this stuff about blood, lineage, heritage, we are just Muslims. Later on these same people will claim to be from Mughal ancestory lol



We will still ask who is their dada/ par dada, his occupation,, and from what pind he was from.

Pakistanis are meticulous about lineages, and alhamdulilah this also is a sunnat.

Hazrat Abu Bakr RA was the genealogist of the Prophet Muhammad saws and he would go with him to every tribe because he knew the histories, lineages, customs, and languages of each one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

PakAlp said:


> These days people become religious and then claim we dont believe in this stuff about blood, lineage, heritage, we are just Muslims. Later on these same people will claim to be from Mughal ancestory lol



True

esp. when it comes to getting their kids married in the same clan...
when kids question back they are told "beta our culture is different from people outside" or that" beta wwe can only trust the testimonials from people in the chain who are from our biradri"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakAlp

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Arains also use Chaudry. I have seen it, in addition to more common names like Mian and Malik.



I have met people who claim to be Rajas even though you could easily tell they are not. They act so weird and are snide, even dont have much logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PakAlp said:


> I have met people who claim to be Rajas even though you could easily tell they are not. They act so weird and are snide, even dont have much logic.



You mean that they claim to be Rajputs?

As one, I can tell you that we ask many questions to such people to ascertain their origin. If he is a genuine Rajput, we will find some rishedari somewhere. If not, it means he is lying or decieved, and we can usually find his genuine lineage also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crusher

PakAlp said:


> In Azad Kashmir it is used by Rajputs as a surname. The Jatts use Chaudhary as a surname.
> I too noticed alot of people use Khan or Chaudhry just to sound powerful, they even change their caste/tribe to Rajput.



That is why in the above post I was exposing the "Khush fehmi" of the other post who was saying you cannot give your name to your adopted child, such people live in their own imaginary world. In the real world the things are very different, in the real world "jis ki lathi uss ki bhains", jo banday powerful ho jayain wo apni zatain khud ejad kar laitay hain, unhain kisi permission ki koi zaroorat nahi hoti. And in our society 90% people don't even know the name of their great great grandfather, so all these "caste/tribe/baradri" claims are just a matter of believing the word of mouth of others particularly in the urban city areas where no one knows the real background of anyone beyond 1 or 2 generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

-blitzkrieg- said:


> True
> 
> esp. when it comes to getting their kids married in the same clan...
> when kids question back they are told "beta our culture is different from people outside" or that" beta wwe can only trust the testimonials from people in the chain who are from our biradri"



What part of the primitive land inheritance ape culture don't you get?



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> It is a major sin to hide lineage and to change the name of yourself or others.



You can't just blurt stuff like this



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> We care alot about our lineages.



Just say you support honor killing you Amish


----------



## PakAlp

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You mean that they claim to be Rajputs?
> 
> As one, I can tell you that we ask many questions to such people to ascertain their origin. If he is a genuine Rajput, we will find some rishedari somewhere. If not, it means he is lying or decieved, and we can usually find his genuine lineage also.



Agree. In Azad Kashmir we can easily identify Rajput(we call them Raja's). The way they behave, treat you, understand your points, life style, even if he is poor he will be intellectual/intelligent, and will understand your points easily and will treat you good.

Although I dont treat people differently but from experience being friends with some low cast people makes your life hell, they can't even understand your points and understand it from a narrow point of view, then twist your words, or they give you proper stupid advice and later on they be following the same thing. At times their houses are messy and unclean(although you could easily hide this). They maybe super rice but their intellect is dead. 

Could anyone tell me what I am dealing with please lol, seriously. You dont know how difficult it is to deal with this unless you get the experience. I guarantee all the highly educated PDF members will be depressed and will run a mile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

PakAlp said:


> Although I dont treat people differently but from experience being friends with some low cast people makes your life hell, they can't even understand your points and understand it from a narrow point of view, then twist your words, or they give you proper stupid advice and later on they be following the same thing. At times their houses are messy and unclean(although you could easily hide this). They maybe super rice but their intellect is dead.



So what were you before you became Muslim?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Crusher said:


> That is why in the above post I was exposing the "Khush fehmi" of the other post who was saying you cannot give your name to your adopted child, such people live in their own imaginary world. In the real world the things are very different, in the real world "jis ki lathi uss ki bhains", jo banday powerful ho jayain wo apni zatain khud ejad kar laitay hain, unhain kisi permission ki koi zaroorat nahi hoti. And in our society 90% people don't even know the name of their great great grandfather, so all these "caste/tribe/baradri" claims are just a matter of believing the word of mouth of others particularly in the urban city areas where no one knows the real background of anyone beyond 1 or 2 generations.



Actually, that is untrue. We always ask identities of bozorg when we first meet someone, esp if they are from our area. I think all Pakistanis are this way. It is only in the diaspora that people don't ask such questions.


----------



## Moonlight

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> It is a major sin to hide lineage and to change the name of yourself or others.



what? Can you please provide with the authentic Hadith or verse from the Quran for further explanation of what you just said?


----------



## El Sidd

Moonlight said:


> what? Can you please provide with the authentic Hadith or verse from the Quran for further exploration of what you just said?



bhai ne bola gunah hai to bas gunah hai. bhai ne akkha bharat per jhanda lehrana hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PakAlp said:


> Agree. In Azad Kashmir we can easily identify Rajput(we call them Raja's). The way they behave, treat you, understand your points, life style, even if he is poor he will be intellectual/intelligent, and will understand your points easily and will treat you good.
> 
> Although I dont treat people differently but from experience being friends with some low cast people makes your life hell, they can't even understand your points and understand it from a narrow point of view, then twist your words, or they give you proper stupid advice and later on they be following the same thing. At times their houses are messy and unclean(although you could easily hide this). They maybe super rice but their intellect is dead.
> 
> Could anyone tell me what I am dealing with please lol, seriously. You dont know how difficult it is to deal with this unless you get the experience. I guarantee all the highly educated PDF members will be depressed and will run a mile



Yes, I understand your points brother. This is why our bozorg always ask lineages and identity of people before doing business, discussing marriages, or simply being family friends. They have to judge compatibility.

We, the new generation, do not have such concepts. We discount their views as narrow minded, but then we also get burned alot by others. 

It is good to find a middle ground, we should not trust anyone immediately but they can earn that trust with time.


----------



## PakAlp

El Sidd said:


> So what were you before you became Muslim?



Not going to make something up, the answer is I cant say for sure when we converted or how long ago it was. I have seen the family tree going back 700years but cant guarantee if its authentic or not.

But from my mums side were from Pindi, punjabi chaudharies very clever and educated, very chalaak as they say and full of life.

Dad side is abit difficult to trace, our family came from Attock and believe it migrated from Afghan/Persian regions to settle here. Very hot headed, physical fighters, very blunt and businessmen, very hard to get on with and keep a grudge for 100years lol 

How about yourself?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

PakAlp said:


> punjabi chaudharies





PakAlp said:


> very chalaak



I feel attacked. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

PakAlp said:


> Not going to make something up, the answer is I cant say for sure when we converted or how long ago it was. I have seen the family tree going back 700years but cant guarantee if its authentic or not.
> 
> But from my mums side were from Pindi, punjabi chaudharies very clever and educated, very chalaak as they say and full of life.
> 
> Dad side is abit difficult to trace, our family came from Attock and believe it migrated from Afghan/Persian regions to settle here. Very hot headed, physical fighters, very blunt and businessmen, very hard to get on with.
> 
> How about yourself?



I came from the hospital.

You do know British built the Attock town to play their great game in Afghanistan and outside the town, the Afghan dissidents settled for trade and espionage.

You should get your own YouTube ertugul chowdary channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

Moonlight said:


> I feel attacked. lol.



Lol they are though. Very posh aswell, be happy now 



El Sidd said:


> I came from the hospital.
> 
> You do know British built the Attock town to play their great game in Afghanistan and outside the town, the Afghan dissidents settled for trade and espionage.
> 
> You should get your own YouTube ertugul chowdary channel



No I didn't know, thanks for letting me know.
Good name for a YouTube channel
Come on you can do better than that, am sure the hospital has a name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Moonlight said:


> what? Can you please provide with the authentic Hadith or verse from the Quran for further explanation of what you just said?



No problem, sister. Here you go. I found these sources from this website http://www.sunnah.com

Narrated Abu Huraira:
The Prophet (ﷺ) said, "Do not deny your fathers (i.e. claim to be the sons of persons other than your fathers), and whoever denies his father, is charged with disbelief."
Sahih al-Bukhari 6768, Book 85, Hadith 44

It was narrated from ‘Amr bin Shu’aib, from his father, from his grandfather, that the Prophet (ﷺ) said:
“It is disbelief for a man to attribute himself to someone other than his father knowingly, or to deny his connection to his father, even subtly.”*
Sahih al-Bukhari, Book 23, Hadith 2849

Narrated Abu Dhar:
The Prophet (ﷺ) said, "If somebody claims to be the son of any other than his real father knowingly, he but disbelieves in Allah, and if somebody claims to belong to some folk to whom he does not belong, let such a person take his place in the (Hell) Fire."
Sahih al-Bukhari 3508, Book 61, Hadith 18

Narrated `Abdullah bin `Umar:
We used not to call Zaid bin Haritha the freed slave of Allah's Messenger (ﷺ) except Zaid bin Muhammad till the Qu'anic Verse was revealed: "Call them (adopted sons) by (the names of) their fathers. That is more than just in the Sight of Allah." (33.5)
Sahih al-Bukhari, Book 65, Hadith 4782

*Call them by [the names of] their fathers; it is more just in the sight of Allah . But if you do not know their fathers - then they are [still] your brothers in religion and those entrusted to you. And there is no blame upon you for that in which you have erred but [only for] what your hearts intended. And ever is Allah Forgiving and Merciful. -Quran 33:5*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PakAlp said:


> Very hot headed, physical fighters, very blunt and businessmen, very hard to get on with and keep a grudge for 100years lol



Rajputs are the same. We also get angry quickly, but also cool down quick. Sometimes grudges last too long.

That is why Punjabis call Rajputs as Pukhtoon dimag. It is no wonder why we intermarry with Pukhtoons readily also. Half my family are married with Pukhtoons like Niazis. There is alot of Hindko and Pukhto being spoken, so I pick up some in addition to my theth Faisalabadi punjabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> No problem, sister. Here you go. I found these sources from this website http://www.sunnah.com
> 
> Narrated Abu Huraira:
> The Prophet (ﷺ) said, "Do not deny your fathers (i.e. claim to be the sons of persons other than your fathers), and whoever denies his father, is charged with disbelief."
> Sahih al-Bukhari 6768, Book 85, Hadith 44
> 
> It was narrated from ‘Amr bin Shu’aib, from his father, from his grandfather, that the Prophet (ﷺ) said:
> “It is disbelief for a man to attribute himself to someone other than his father knowingly, or to deny his connection to his father, even subtly.”*
> Sahih al-Bukhari, Book 23, Hadith 2849
> 
> Narrated Abu Dhar:
> The Prophet (ﷺ) said, "If somebody claims to be the son of any other than his real father knowingly, he but disbelieves in Allah, and if somebody claims to belong to some folk to whom he does not belong, let such a person take his place in the (Hell) Fire."
> Sahih al-Bukhari 3508, Book 61, Hadith 18
> 
> Narrated `Abdullah bin `Umar:
> We used not to call Zaid bin Haritha the freed slave of Allah's Messenger (ﷺ) except Zaid bin Muhammad till the Qu'anic Verse was revealed: "Call them (adopted sons) by (the names of) their fathers. That is more than just in the Sight of Allah." (33.5)
> Sahih al-Bukhari, Book 65, Hadith 4782
> 
> *Call them by [the names of] their fathers; it is more just in the sight of Allah . But if you do not know their fathers - then they are [still] your brothers in religion and those entrusted to you. And there is no blame upon you for that in which you have erred but [only for] what your hearts intended. And ever is Allah Forgiving and Merciful. -Quran 33:5*



I didn't realise how important it was in Islam. Alot of youth dont know this but our grandfather, great grandfathers are also our fathers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PakAlp said:


> I didn't realise how important it was in Islam. Alot of youth dont know this but our grandfather, great grandfathers are also our fathers



Prophet Muhammad saws sometimes referred to himself as Ibn Abdul Muttalib, after his grandfather.

Many people accuse Pakistanis and Muslims of having fake lineages (to further their propaganda against Islam,) but they don't realize that it is not as common as people think. In Pakistan, it is very hard for anyone to lie about their lineage, except maybe immigrants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

You also have blacks here in Jamaica with the the surname khan , Errol Khan is a taxi driver I use .

Khan were a set of people who were brought here from British India to work in the sugar factories when slavery was so called abolished in the West Indies
They overwhelmingly settled in st Catherine

In Spanish town district you will meet lots of khans descendants from the original khans who arrived some say from Frontier some say from Punjab






the first masjid in Jamaica was set up by a mr Khan

masjid ar Rahman Spanish town Jamaica

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

Sheikh Rauf said:


> some of the Khan either Yousafzai kakyzai omerzai or any other tribe from Afghan moved from Afghanistan to different parts of india like bihar lakhnov dehli and other places then some of them moved back to Pakistan in 47 with the same surname khan i know many of them they call themselves mohajir like one of MQM prominent leader Amir khan.



Irfan Pathan (cricketer) and Zarine Khan(actress) both belong to Yousafzai tribe (allegedly). Irfan Pathan's family is from 'Matta' area of Swat and Zarine's fam from 'Khwazakhela' area of Swat. I could be wrong about their exact places but zarine's relative (paternal uncle?) once came on live tv during PSL speaking fluent pashtu and i was shocked quite frankly.

Yousafzais migrated from Afghanistan and settled in present day Swat, Dir, Buner and Mardan areas. Its the biggest pashtun tribe i think and most use Khan as surname or yousafzai including myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

My ancestors (yusufzai tribe) migrated from Afghanistan during Mughal era and settled in dehli and after 1857 took refuge in bihar and settled there.


----------



## Bouncer

Brass Knuckles said:


> Achi Salah da rhay ho baap gharib ho to ussay mukar jao yeh mera baap hi nhi ha.



Sir you misunderstood. I am not saying that one should deny their lineage. I can't talk about other castes, but people claim Rajput ancestry because it is associated with wealth and prestige, right? What I am trying to say is that Rajputs of today are not as wealthy as they used to be. Their prime source of wealth and prestige used to be their land. And Rajput of today does not have anywhere near the amount of land required to be compared to his ancestor. Land has been divided three times since 1947. Despite this fact, a lot of other castes still claim to be Rajputs. This was my point.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Yes, I understand your points brother. This is why our bozorg always ask lineages and identity of people before doing business, discussing marriages, or simply being family friends. They have to judge compatibility.



It is very easy to verify Rajput credentials despite everyone claiming to be one. I don't know about you, but in our family we know family branches of cousins of my great grandfather. And a small world it is, I recently met a distant cousin in my office.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> That is why Punjabis call Rajputs as Pukhtoon dimag. It is no wonder why we intermarry with Pukhtoons readily also. Half my family are married with Pukhtoons like Niazis. There is alot of Hindko and Pukhto being spoken, so I pick up some in addition to my theth Faisalabadi punjabi.



A branch of my family settled in Faisalabad after migration. We might be distant cousins  But my family is fiercely against outside marriages.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> Irfan Pathan (cricketer) and Zarine Khan(actress) both belong to Yousafzai tribe (allegedly). Irfan Pathan's family is from 'Matta' area of Swat and Zarine's fam from 'Khwazakhela' area of Swat. I could be wrong about their exact places but zarine's relative (paternal uncle?) once came on live tv during PSL speaking fluent pashtu and i was shocked quite frankly.
> 
> Yousafzais migrated from Afghanistan and settled in present day Swat, Dir, Buner and Mardan areas. Its the biggest pashtun tribe i think and most use Khan as surname or yousafzai including myself.


 
Possibly it cud be biggest but its just one tribe pashton have 60 tribes and 400+ sub clans so imagin how many people belong to pushtoon tribe and most of them dont write khan with their names we have family friends who dont write khan and they are yousafzai same goes to General Hameed Gul who was yousafzai but dont write khan with their name.
but they are all over almost now a days specially punjab and many parts of india even in bihar to bangladesh and i even know a friend from kerala who also are khan to deep is south

"The tribes most commonly to be found in the Punjab region are the Niazai, Kundi, Miana, Bangash, Yusufzai, Hassan Zai, Mandanr, Lodhi, Kakar, Sherwani, Orakzai, Tareen, Sulemankhel sulemani, Kakazai, Karlanri, barakzai, Khizerzai, Babar and the Zamand Pathans. Of these the most widely distributed are the Yusufzai, of whom a body of 12,000 accompanied the Mughal Emperor Babur in the final invasion of India, and settled in the plains of India and the Punjab. But as a rule, the Pathans who have settled away from the frontier have lost all memory of their tribal divisions, and indeed almost all their national characteristics."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani E

Khan is just a title, I don't know why some South Asians think it originated in Afghans. The Khan title origins is in Central Asian Turkic/Persian rulers who ruled vast parts of this area, so many natives were given this title due to them being the local rulers or chiefs. Which is why you can find it amongst a multitude of ethnicities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic

Crusher said:


> That is your khush-fehmi, I have seen countless cases of fake tribes/baradais throughout my life and here you are talking that you "cannot" give your own name to your adopted child, in which ******* world you live?


We are not allowed by Islam to do that. 

And why are you so fukin angry ?



Crusher said:


> That is why in the above post I was exposing the "Khush fehmi" of the other post who was saying you cannot give your name to your adopted child, such people live in their own imaginary world. In the real world the things are very different, in the real world "jis ki lathi uss ki bhains", jo banday powerful ho jayain wo apni zatain khud ejad kar laitay hain, unhain kisi permission ki koi zaroorat nahi hoti. And in our society 90% people don't even know the name of their great great grandfather, so all these "caste/tribe/baradri" claims are just a matter of believing the word of mouth of others particularly in the urban city areas where no one knows the real background of anyone beyond 1 or 2 generations.


Are you doing selective reading of my posts?

I clearly gave the example of Indic people calling themselves Syeds and Sheikhs and you somehow conveniently missed that part as well.



El Sidd said:


> You can't just blurt stuff like this


Changing name of ones father, grandfather etc is a sin. Go read Bukhari and Muslim.


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Possibly it cud be biggest but its just one tribe pashton have 60 tribes and 400+ sub clans so imagin how many people belong to pushtoon tribe and most of them dont write khan with their names we have family friends who dont write khan and they are yousafzai same goes to General Hameed Gul who was yousafzai but dont write khan with their name.
> but they are all over almost now a days specially punjab and many parts of india even in bihar to bangladesh and i even know a friend from kerala who also are khan to deep is south
> 
> "The tribes most commonly to be found in the Punjab region are the Niazai, Kundi, Miana, Bangash, Yusufzai, Hassan Zai, Mandanr, Lodhi, Kakar, Sherwani, Orakzai, Tareen, Sulemankhel sulemani, Kakazai, Karlanri, barakzai, Khizerzai, Babar and the Zamand Pathans. Of these the most widely distributed are the Yusufzai, of whom a body of 12,000 accompanied the Mughal Emperor Babur in the final invasion of India, and settled in the plains of India and the Punjab. But as a rule, the Pathans who have settled away from the frontier have lost all memory of their tribal divisions, and indeed almost all their national characteristics."



Actually Yousafzai is a 'Super' tribe from which many sub tribes have originated, not many people know this INCLUDING pukhtuns. E.g, Yousafzai > Occuzai > Khankhel. So many tribes you hear are most probably the offshoots of Yousafzai itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

Brass Knuckles said:


> Shaikhs don't claim Arab ancestory and no one cares about Arab ancestory. What people care in case of syeds is that they are descendents of Prophet.


Ha ha ha ha....

People in sub continent did that whether you like it ir not. It is well recorded in history now.



Crusher said:


> That is your khush-fehmi, I have seen countless cases of fake tribes/baradais throughout my life and here you are talking that you "cannot" give your own name to your adopted child, in which ******* world you live?


So, you just read the first sentence and replied without bothering to read what I wrote next.

I literally wrote about so called low caste people doing that.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> Actually Yousafzai is a 'Super' tribe from which many sub tribes have originated, not many people know this INCLUDING pukhtuns. E.g, Yousafzai > Occuzai > Khankhel. So many tribes you hear are most probably the offshoots of Yousafzai itself.


what i know 4 super tribes Bettani, Gharghasti, Karlani, Sarbani, 
from sarbani Durrani Shinwari Yousafzai and other sarbani 
from yousafzai they 18 clan 

bakhel
Adokhel
Akazai
Balarkhel
Chagharzai
Degankhel
Hassanikhel
Hassanzai
Kamalzai
Khwaja Khel (Khwajgan)
Madakhel
Mahabatkhel
Mandanr 
Khadarzai

Niamatkhel
Ranizai
Tahirkheli
Kamal Khel
Durrani 

Achakzai
Alakozai
Badozai
Barakzai 
Nawabi

Barech
Hanbhi
Ishakzai
Kiral
Loni
Mohammadzai
Nurzai
Panjpai 
Alizai

Popalzai 
Habibzai
Sadozai
Wazirzada

Zirak
Shinwari

Mullagori
Other Sarbani

Babar
Gigyani tribe
Ghoryakhel 
Chamkani
Khalil
Mulagori

Kasi
Gumoriani
Kheshgi
Mohmand 
Halimzai

Muhammadzai 
Sherpao

Storyani
Tareen
Tarkani 
Kakazai
Mamund
Salarzai
Wur

These names like Durrani shinwari yousafzai and other Sarbani are all families probably have one grandfather with 4 brothers and from them they all belong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

Brass Knuckles said:


> Those people who write shaikh with their names don't claim Arab ancestory. Waisay drum players or dhol bajanay walay are also called shaikh. Musalis are called Muslim shaikh. Yeh bas koi na koi name use krna hota ha isliye aysay names adopt kiyay logon na.


Not all Sheikhs. But many "Sheikhs" did that centuries ago, just like many gangetic people declared themselves Syeds.


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

Sheikh Rauf said:


> what i know 4 super tribes Bettani, Gharghasti, Karlani, Sarbani,
> from sarbani Durrani Shinwari Yousafzai and other sarbani
> from yousafzai they 18 clan
> 
> bakhel
> Adokhel
> Akazai
> Balarkhel
> Chagharzai
> Degankhel
> Hassanikhel
> Hassanzai
> Kamalzai
> Khwaja Khel (Khwajgan)
> Madakhel
> Mahabatkhel
> Mandanr
> Khadarzai
> 
> Niamatkhel
> Ranizai
> Tahirkheli
> Kamal Khel
> Durrani
> 
> Achakzai
> Alakozai
> Badozai
> Barakzai
> Nawabi
> 
> Barech
> Hanbhi
> Ishakzai
> Kiral
> Loni
> Mohammadzai
> Nurzai
> Panjpai
> Alizai
> 
> Popalzai
> Habibzai
> Sadozai
> Wazirzada
> 
> Zirak
> Shinwari
> 
> Mullagori
> Other Sarbani
> 
> Babar
> Gigyani tribe
> Ghoryakhel
> Chamkani
> Khalil
> Mulagori
> 
> Kasi
> Gumoriani
> Kheshgi
> Mohmand
> Halimzai
> 
> Muhammadzai
> Sherpao
> 
> Storyani
> Tareen
> Tarkani
> Kakazai
> Mamund
> Salarzai
> Wur
> 
> These names like Durrani shinwari yousafzai and other Sarbani are all families probably have one grandfather with 4 brothers and from them they all belong.



That could very well be the case. I read a bit about my clan 'yousafzai' a looong time ago but have forgotten and lost the article that i read. Akazai under Yousafzai is the same as Occuzai as i mentioned.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Brass Knuckles said:


> Yes people change their castes tribes etc if they think it is of lower status. Yeh aaj bhi horha log jab village sa city main jatay hain to kisi ko Kya pta kon ha. Shaikh is word of Arab origin which local people use but don't claim to be of Arab origin. Sirf Arab name use krtay hain


Did you got @Cliftonite banned?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Brass Knuckles said:


> I am not mod


Matlab through report or complain


----------



## Psychic

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Did you got @Cliftonite banned?


He is a scumbag who got banned for his hateful posts against fellow Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Psychic said:


> hateful posts


Against conservative Pakistanis?


----------



## Psychic

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Against conservative Pakistanis?


Not exactly. 

Against Pakistanis of a certain ethnicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Psychic said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> Against Pakistanis of a certain ethnicity.


Bcz other scumbags were insulting his and mine ethnicity. Indus Pakistan is fine example

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Bcz other scumbags were insulting his and mine ethnicity. Indus Pakistan is fine example


It was not against Indus Pakistan.

And his insults were without provocation and against Mirpuris only. It was Cliftonite who started it and not the other member.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Psychic said:


> And his insults were without provocation and against Mirpuris only. It was Cliftonite who started it and not the other member.


Oh. Didn't knew about this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

Brass Knuckles said:


> He is M version of IP


What does M stand for?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Psychic said:


> What does M stand for?


Muhajir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

PakAlp said:


> No I didn't know, thanks for letting me know.
> Good name for a YouTube channel
> Come on you can do better than that, am sure the hospital has a name


I asked you what were you before you became Muslim, you said you are 700 years old Indo Aryan. 
Normally humans do not live that long


Psychic said:


> Changing name of ones father, grandfather etc is a sin. Go read Bukhari and Muslim.


Sin? really?

How?


----------



## Crusher

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> Irfan Pathan (cricketer) and Zarine Khan(actress) both belong to Yousafzai tribe (allegedly). Irfan Pathan's family is from 'Matta' area of Swat and Zarine's fam from 'Khwazakhela' area of Swat. I could be wrong about their exact places but zarine's relative (paternal uncle?) once came on live tv during PSL speaking fluent pashtu and i was shocked quite frankly.
> 
> Yousafzais migrated from Afghanistan and settled in present day Swat, Dir, Buner and Mardan areas. Its the biggest pashtun tribe i think and most use Khan as surname or yousafzai including myself.



I have also noticed that people from KPK that belong to Yousafzai tribe/sub tribes are fond of using "Khan" as their surname. But people belonging to other tribes like Afridi, Khattak, Bangash etc. prefer to use only their tribal surname without "Khan", they are clearly not fond of using "khan". Shahid Afridi, Pervez Khattak are prime examples of that phenomenon.


----------



## Mad Scientist 2.0

xeuss said:


> I have seen it among Gujaratis and Bengalis as well.
> 
> Interestingly, I know a Hindu Bengali with a last name of Khan.


That is kha not Khan in bengali they pronounce it kha but in english it is khan I have one friend with that surname he told me that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

El Sidd said:


> Sin? really?
> 
> How?


See post#52.

Astonished to see your ignorance of this matter.


----------



## El Sidd

Psychic said:


> See post#52.
> 
> Astonished to see your ignorance of this matter.



That can have different interpretations


----------



## Psychic

El Sidd said:


> That can have different interpretations


There is_ Ijma_ on that.


----------



## El Sidd

Psychic said:


> There is_ Ijma_ on that.



For exactly what?

collective tribal inheritance or individual inheritance?


----------



## Intsar Ahmad

Khan is Central Asians surname that belong to tribes Like, Oghuz Turks, Mongols, Pashtoons, Rajput, Gujjars and Jats which migrated from central Asia to other regions.


----------



## BlueWhales

"Khan" is likely title mostly used by rulers of tribes, like Hulagu Khan (Urdu: Halaku Khan), Genghis Khan (Urdu: Changeez Khan)..









Hulagu Khan - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Genghis Khan - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Lot of people in Pakistanis think Khan can only be use by Muslims especially Pathan & Baloch..


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

In Turkish "Khan" is pronounced as "Han"....

After the establishment of the Turkish Republic this surname has been banned. So, folks now have Gul-Han, Oz-Han, Gok-Han etc....


----------



## xyxmt

W.11 said:


> oliver kahn?
> 
> regards



Kahn is Jewish surname, dont know if it is a Khan variant.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Khan name is common across Hong Kong
Khan name appears as Kahn in Germany

This was originally a hereditary title among Tartar and Mongolian tribesmen (in particular Genghis Khan, 1162–1227)

Khan gain popularity post this period in regions which saw inter mingling of culture and influence of different cultures

Post wars the regions influenced had growth in usage of the surname as a honorary title , later it became a Surname running around Tribal lines and then family lineage


----------



## crankthatskunk

AsianLion said:


> *"Khan" surname: Is the name only carried by Pashtuns, Punjabis, Mohajiris or any other ethnicities?
> 
> And I can understand history and intermarriages between Punjabis, Paktoons and Afghans using Khan, why Urdu-Speaking from India use the word "Khan" when there is no link to it.*
> 
> The name "KHAN" is of the most common names identified among Pakistanis. Always wondered whether anyother ethnic tribes, race or caste carry the surname "Khan" also?
> 
> The Khan's or Hans trace their ancesstory back to Genghis Khan, Kublai Khan or Halaku han and the han dynasty. Later some of their descendants converted to Islam and conquest the subcontinent.
> 
> The punjabis, phustoons and some Afghans carry the surname khan, which does not represent the tribe but the linkage to the khan dynasty. They have their own tribes and cast later.
> 
> Like phustoons have ahmedzai, yousufzai and many others. And so does punjabis has other names like Rajput, Bhattis, Jatts, Qureshis, Siddiques etc etc
> 
> Also further information,
> Khan is a surname deriving from the title _khan_ originating among nomadic tribes in the Central and Eastern Steppe during antiquity and popularized by Turkic dynasties in the rest of Asia during the medieval period. Used in the Rourans firstly, and also by the early rulers of Bulgaria, it was more widely spread by the Islamic chieftains in what isnow Turkey, Iran, India, Pakistan, Afghanistan and Bangladesh.
> 
> Khan is a common surname particularly among Muslims of Central and South Asian origin. It is one of the most common surnames in the world, shared by over 12 million people in Asia and 24 million worldwide.



You my friend has to learn about history of Invasion of India. 

I give you my and my family's example, all of us have "hans" eyes.


Mujahid Memon said:


> Khan is not a surname, any XYZ can use it. Just as PM Imran Niazi has used it. Period



Nope, it is. Some people use their tribe some don't , their choice. Khan still be their surname. We never used our tribal name, but now some of my nephews do.


----------



## fitpOsitive

AsianLion said:


> * why Urdu-Speaking from India use the word "Khan" when there is no link to it.*



Even Pashtoon don't have any link to origin of the work Khan, then why they use it? Are they Mongol or any link to Mongols?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

the origination is turk/mongol who left their influence through out the region. you will even find CHINESE people with the last name of "Kahn" or even "Khan"...they are one in the same due to mongol rule. Chinese actress/martial artist Cynthia Khan is one such example:






the Khans you find in Pakistan, afghanistan & india are basically descendants of mongols who converted to Islam or Turks who settled in this part of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Look at this : Punjabi Supremacists now openly claim as the most superior race:

Salman Taseer daughter twitter account:



https://twitter.com/sarataseer



Sara Taseer
@sarataseer
Too fascist for the liberals. Too liberal for the fascists. *Punjabi supremacist*. B(Sc)Econ LSE UK, UWC alum. Jewellery Artist. Salmaan Taseer my fab Abba.


----------



## KurtisBrian

if the word was English I would guess that Khan had to do with the leader of a group of angry Chinese men. Han are the Chinese. So probably some sort of strife in ancient china caused a group of chinese men (likely well armed disaffected workers or defeated military) to break away. Those men gathered others to themselves then ransacked and looted Central Asia to create a land for themselves.
That is if it was an English word. haha Don't know what it is like in your Urdu and Chinese languages.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Khan was given to those who served the Mughal Empire and other empires. Descendants of chiefs of tribes or those distinguished in combat.

This is how Khan became so widespread.


AsianLion said:


> Look at this : Punjabi Supremacists now openly claim as the most superior race:
> 
> Salman Taseer daughter twitter account:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/sarataseer
> 
> 
> 
> Sara Taseer
> @sarataseer
> Too fascist for the liberals. Too liberal for the fascists. *Punjabi supremacist*. B(Sc)Econ LSE UK, UWC alum. Jewellery Artist. Salmaan Taseer my fab Abba.



I did not expect that she would be an Imran Khan supporter. She is actually not anti-Pakistan, I am very shocked.

I saw no Punjabi supremacy stuff there, maybe a joke?


----------



## MastanKhan

Buddhistforlife said:


> There are Khan's in Bangladesh too.
> 
> However Khan surname does not reflect an ethnicity like Soomro is a title exclusive to Sindhis, Bhattacharya is a surname exclusive to Bengalis.
> 
> Most Khan titles has been borrowed or someone bestowed this title upon them.
> 
> Khan is also not exclusively a Islamic title. There are Mongols in Mongolia who have Khan title but are not Muslims.



Hi,

The name Khan---originates from the mongol name---. Where ever they went---they left their seed---.


----------



## Azadkashmir

PakAlp said:


> Agree. In Azad Kashmir we can easily identify Rajput(we call them Raja's). The way they behave, treat you, understand your points, life style, even if he is poor he will be intellectual/intelligent, and will understand your points easily and will treat you good.
> 
> Although I dont treat people differently but from experience being friends with some low cast people makes your life hell, they can't even understand your points and understand it from a narrow point of view, then twist your words, or they give you proper stupid advice and later on they be following the same thing. At times their houses are messy and unclean(although you could easily hide this). They maybe super rice but their intellect is dead.
> 
> Could anyone tell me what I am dealing with please lol, seriously. You dont know how difficult it is to deal with this unless you get the experience. I guarantee all the highly educated PDF members will be depressed and will run a mile



so your a raja a deceptive tribe. lol am choudary your rival enemy.


----------



## KurtisBrian

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> The name Khan---originates from the mongol name---. Where ever they went---they left their seed---.



hi again,
From an English point of view the name must have originated before the mongoloids. The word mongoloid in English means a person with Down syndrome thus a retarded people. That means some English speaker equated the mongols with very low intelligence retards. Doubtful, retarded people would be creating languages and words. 
Like you said, they would leaving their seed (thus the retard taint) by raping as they burned, enslaved, killed and pillaged. Just like the Nazis did in WW2 and Germans did with the fall of Rome. 
Bet it is kind of like the Wendols or "We end alls" in that book/movie the 13th warrior. The "We end alls" had no technology and used charge tactics, kind of stupid. In all three cases the retards were wiped out or culled. Some people never learn because they cannot learn.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Khunh, Haan, Kahn are some other names for Khan.


Dominique Strauss-Kahn. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## MastanKhan

KurtisBrian said:


> hi again,
> Bet it is kind of like the Wendols or "We end alls" in that book/movie the 13th warrior. The "We end alls" had no technology and used charge tactics, kind of stupid. *In all three cases the retards were wiped out or culled*. Some people never learn because they cannot learn.



Hi,

Mongol gene maybe in a vast majority of the population. They have not been culled but have been integrated in the society---in china---in the middle east---in europe---in the sub continent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

AsianLion said:


> *"Khan" surname: Is the name only carried by Pashtuns, Punjabis, Mohajiris or any other ethnicities?
> 
> And I can understand history and intermarriages between Punjabis, Paktoons and Afghans using Khan, why Urdu-Speaking from India use the word "Khan" when there is no link to it.*
> 
> The name "KHAN" is of the most common names identified among Pakistanis. Always wondered whether anyother ethnic tribes, race or caste carry the surname "Khan" also?
> 
> The Khan's or Hans trace their ancesstory back to Genghis Khan, Kublai Khan or Halaku han and the han dynasty. Later some of their descendants converted to Islam and conquest the subcontinent.
> 
> The punjabis, phustoons and some Afghans carry the surname khan, which does not represent the tribe but the linkage to the khan dynasty. They have their own tribes and cast later.
> 
> Like phustoons have ahmedzai, yousufzai and many others. And so does punjabis has other names like Rajput, Bhattis, Jatts, Qureshis, Siddiques etc etc
> 
> Also further information,
> Khan is a surname deriving from the title _khan_ originating among nomadic tribes in the Central and Eastern Steppe during antiquity and popularized by Turkic dynasties in the rest of Asia during the medieval period. Used in the Rourans firstly, and also by the early rulers of Bulgaria, it was more widely spread by the Islamic chieftains in what isnow Turkey, Iran, India, Pakistan, Afghanistan and Bangladesh.
> 
> Khan is a common surname particularly among Muslims of Central and South Asian origin. It is one of the most common surnames in the world, shared by over 12 million people in Asia and 24 million worldwide.


Not just us it was taken as title wherever genghis and his predecessors went. The shah pahlavis of Iran replaced khan with pehlvi in their names..
Furthermore khan was not the only title passed around mughal , syed, ghilzai(khilji) etc. they were all titles.


----------



## jupiter2007

Sheikh Rauf said:


> some of the Khan either Yousafzai kakyzai omerzai or any other tribe from Afghan moved from Afghanistan to different parts of india like bihar lakhnov dehli and other places then some of them moved back to Pakistan in 47 with the same surname khan i know many of them they call themselves mohajir like one of MQM prominent leader Amir khan.



When Hindu village converted to Islam, the people of that village were given “Khan” as their last name. My ancestors were Hindu rajpoot from Punjab/Haryana and they were given Khan as their last name after they converted to Islam.


----------



## ARMalik

Well all of you are forgetting the biggest KHAN of all. *The Khan in "STAR WARS -- The Wrath of Khan" ! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> The name Khan---originates from the mongol name---. Where ever they went---they left their seed---.


Though a lot of people draw ancestry from the Mongols, I don't think the name "Khan" is necessarily linked to that fact. Tribes from the Steppe had been using "Khan" as a title long before the Mongol Empire. Ultimately, the Mongols were one among several who were using the "Khan" title. It was also limited to the nobility of those tribes, not any normal guy.

If anything, the use of the name "Khan" is something South Asians did in reverence of generations upon generations of those Turkic rulers. That includes the Mongols (specifically Timurids), but also the Afghan-Turkic tribes that entered South Asia before them too. In some parts, like Hyderabad-Deccan, "Khan" was mostly a title given to those in the Nawab's entourage (officers, judges, retainers, etc). Sure, to some extent these 'Khans' descended from the same Turkic stock, but most of them were of local South Asian origin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

The root word where this title khan is derived from has an interesting history academically speaking ------. If given a choice not gonna adopt it .


----------



## Black Tornado

xeuss said:


> I have seen it among Gujaratis


Sizeable %age of muslims in Gujarat are Pathans


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> We always ask identities of bozorg when we first meet someone, e


This is true lol


----------



## Imran Khan

who cares i hate caste system now


----------



## saltranger

-blitzkrieg- said:


> Not just us it was taken as title wherever genghis and his predecessors went. The shah pahlavis of Iran replaced khan with pehlvi in their names..
> Furthermore khan was not the only title passed around mughal , syed, ghilzai(khilji) etc. they were all titles.


Originally Khan was the title of Mongol rulers and commanders. During their campaigns in Asia various nations, who served in their armies, adopted it as a title.


----------



## Black Tornado

scorpionx said:


> Some Bengali Hindus too have Khan title.


“n” is nasal
“खाँ” not “खान”


----------

